# POTM november part 2



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

- 1.










- 2.










- 3.










- 4.










- 5.










- 6.










- 7.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Second part was difficult to choose.......1,2 and three are great!!!!!
Good work guys...









Jim


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

unbelievable pics this month....nice job guys


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that manny is sweet


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Great pics.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wowser..nice shots...


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

They all look great! But...
*1* 
Damn...pure evil














That's what a piranha should look like.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow, some great pics


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

*4!!*

That's an awesome pic!!! Freaking taking down its victim before it breaks the surface....that's a great photo.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

# 3 for me!!!!!
that's the nicest rhom i've seen. 
all were great pics.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

This 2nd part is even harder to choose than the first part. I must admitt, all the pix submitted for this month is downright awesome!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I love #4!


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

#4 gets my vote, this series wasn't as good at part 1


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

voted for the manny
dixon


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

1 is sweet....


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2003)

great pics!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok people, time for the grand finale - pics 3 and 4 will go on to the final round!

Good luck to the finalists, and thanks to all other contestants for their entry


----------

